
DOS on Dope: The last MVC web framework you'll ever need - Garbage
http://www.secretgeek.net/dod_intro.asp
======
DanielBMarkham
_In DoD we embrace the NoSQL movement and jump straight to the data-store of
the future: a CSV file._

I can't wait for COBOL on Crank. Or Assembly on Acid.

(Sorry. I just had to do that. Don't know what's wrong with me today.)

Good stuff. Many times you can say more with satire than you can with
diplomacy. Other times you're just being snarky. Tough call.

~~~
samdk
There's already Cobol on Cogs: <http://www.coboloncogs.org/INDEX.HTM>

~~~
ube
But COBOL on Crank just sounds better. Add Jason Statham typing away and
well...you have something (not sure what exactly).

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Definitely not the feel-good movie of the summer, that's for sure.

------
ck2
_If you can't trust public visitors from the internet, who can you trust?
Executing user input as commands inside the operating system is the most
direct way to get things done, and that's what matters most. Isn't it?_

~~~
earcar
_Whenever I've opened up a DoD website to several users, my hard drive tends
to get wiped long before I discover performance issues._

------
benbeltran
Does this work on DOSBOX? because I'm really interested in the project and
want to deploy it on my linux boxes.

~~~
pygy_
Nope.

It's not really using DOS, just the Batch interpreter of Windows shell
(cmd.exe in NT). Some core source files are written in C# and VB, and there
are referneces to VS 2003 in an XML config file.

[http://dod.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/9785ed4...](http://dod.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/9785ed4d623a)

Furthermore, AFAIK, DOSBox has no TCP/IP capabilities, but it emulates IPX and
null/modem connections on top of the host's network stack.

Edit, from the tutorial:

    
    
        /snip/ All the files you need for a modern MVC 
        application. Built on batch files.
    
        IIS is a little hard to control from the console, 
        so you'll need to open IIS manager and register 
        your site manually. Read the sidebar about how 
        to do that.
        (If we were using apache, tomcat or webrick we'd 
        be able to do this from the command-line with 
        ease. If I took this project more seriously, I 
        would have written a custom DOS-based web-server. 
        But then I guess I would've been an even more 
        depraved individual, so for now we're stuck with 
        IIS.)
    

<http://dod.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=GettingStarted>

------
s1rech
finally someone that brings the joy of batch scripts to the web

------
qjz
Bonus: CSV supports sharding.

------
donaq
The company I am working at actually does something like this. Cgi with bash,
awk and sed. Painful to code and at times limiting, but blazing fast.

------
towndrunk
Wow! Just wow! I guess I need a windows box to use it.

~~~
Garbage
lol, yes! You need Windows box. I don't know about the usability, but the
concept is just awesome. :)

------
bfjotld
I love it. So subtle irony towards the MVC...

------
jdietrich
I feel a little bit sick.

------
stretchwithme
Its like Back to the Future! I feel like I'm in 1985!

This is very cool.

------
helium
This almost made me gag and weep at the same time.

------
CWIZO
Wait ... when did _we_ start bashing MVC?

------
c00p3r
Now I realized why PHP developers selected '\' as a namespace character!

